# steering wheel buttons to carPC



## Sacki (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi,

I need help to connect the steering wheel buttons in my BMW E90 to the CarPC.
I had buy a CAN Interface that give me the signal of the Buttons. The Cable is for Alpine Radios and have a Jack Plug with 3 wires. Red, White, Black.
I would like to use the Joycon Converter. But that needs only two wires.

Now I have measure the resistance between the 3 wires of the Adapter. So I must become different resistances for every Button. So one resistance for every Button, or not?

When I push the same Button more times so I become different resistances on every push. But why?

The CAN Interface is the Dietz 61167 with the Adapter for Alpine.
How can I use this togeher with the joycon Adapter? Whitch two wires of the Alpine steering wheel Adapter I need?

I hope anyone know what i mean. Sorry but my English is not so good.


----------

